# All in One WaKü oder Set?



## doenerbrot (2. November 2014)

*All in One WaKü oder Set?*

Hallo,


was würdet ihr für eine WaKü empfehlen, eine Wartungsfreie bei der man keine Flüssigkeit einfüllen muss. Oder ein Set?



    AMD FX-6300 3,8 GHz takt 
    ASrock 970Extreme4 
    12 GB G.Skill Ripjaws 1333 9-9-9-24 
    MSI Radeon R9 290 G4 OC 
    be quiet! PURE POWER L8 500W 
    Sharkoon Rebel 9 Value 
    Windows 7 x64


----------



## Trash123 (2. November 2014)

*AW: All in One WaKü oder Set?*

Hallo doenerbrot!
Würdest du mal mitteilen, was du gerne mit der WaKü alles kühlen willst! Only CPU, GPU....

Gruß
Trash


----------



## Zwitschack (2. November 2014)

*AW: All in One WaKü oder Set?*

Solltest du etwas wartungsarmes suchen, würde ich dir eher zu einer Luftkühlung bei only CPU raten


----------



## doenerbrot (2. November 2014)

*AW: All in One WaKü oder Set?*

Wollte eigentlich nur den CPU Kühlen, da dieser momentan beim zocken ab und an mal an die 60°C kommt.
Der Wärmeverursacher ist die Grafikkarte (beim zocken ca. 75°C), der Lüfter vom CPU Kühler (Big Shuriken) zieht ja die ganze warme Luft an.
Luft wird genügend in den Rechner geblasen.

Dachte mir wenn ich den CPU Wasserkühle dann zieht der Lüfter ja die ganze Warme Luft die nach oben steigt nicht mehr an und sollte somit Kühler sein.


----------



## rackcity (2. November 2014)

*AW: All in One WaKü oder Set?*

Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 360 D5/XT (11139) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



von corsair hxxx und co kannste die finger von lassen


----------



## doenerbrot (2. November 2014)

*AW: All in One WaKü oder Set?*

Hatte da ebenfalls an was von Alphacool gedacht, jedoch nicht den großen. Der kleine müsste bei mir ausreichen für den CPU.

AlphaCool NexXxoS Cool Answer 120 LT/ST, Wasserkühlung

Wo steht eigentlich genau für wie viel Leistung diese Wasserkühlung schafft, Bzw. wie könnte man das vergleichen?
Wenn man z.B. CPU und Grafikkarte Kühlen möchte bräuchte man dann einen größeren oder?


----------



## Trash123 (3. November 2014)

*AW: All in One WaKü oder Set?*

Hi doenerbrot!
Wenn du nur die CPU mit Wasser kühlen willst, ist eine AiO-Lösung ausreichend. Würde aber darauf achten, wenn du eine kaufst, daß der Lüfter austauschbar ist.
Bei den meisten AiO ist ein zu lauter Lüfter verbaut. Eine Custom-Lösung für Beide ist aufwendiger und teurer.

Gruß
Trash


----------



## doenerbrot (3. November 2014)

*AW: All in One WaKü oder Set?*

Da muss ich mal schauen ob eine All in One Kühlung in Frage kommt.
Hat da jemand erfahrung damit?

würde aber diese Wasserkühlung für CPU und GPU ausreichen oder braucht man einen größeren Radiator?

https://www.alternate.de/AlphaCool/...extlinks/Alternate&zanpid=1964391350464373760


----------



## Trash123 (4. November 2014)

*AW: All in One WaKü oder Set?*

Da brauchst du definitiv einen größeren Radi. Passt der dann in dein Gehäuse rein. Ich würde sagen "Minimum" ein 360er Radi. Mehr wäre natürlich immer besser!
Und am besten ein Full-Cover-Kühler für die GraKa.

Gruß 
Trash


----------



## Noxxphox (4. November 2014)

*AW: All in One WaKü oder Set?*

Andere frage warum aufrüsten richtung wakü?
Cpu an die 60°C beim zockn?
Die wert sind doch super... Why unn9tig geld ausgeben?


----------



## doenerbrot (4. November 2014)

*AW: All in One WaKü oder Set?*

Was hast du so für Temperaturwerte vom CPU beim zocken?
Die Grafikkarte ist momentan der Wärmeverursacher, im Winter is das noch OK. Ich weis aber nicht wie es da im Sommer ist.


----------



## doenerbrot (4. November 2014)

*AW: All in One WaKü oder Set?*

Oder sollte man da eher in betracht ziehen nur die Grafikkarte zu kühlen?


----------



## Noxxphox (5. November 2014)

*AW: All in One WaKü oder Set?*

Ich hab beim zockn so temps zwischen 45-60°C... Je nach game...
Das is aber unter anderem den 4, 7ghz und den 1, 285v geschukdet^^ bin aber damit ganz zu frieden ... Nur in prime rennt se sehr hoch mit den temps... Wünnschte die cpu wäre auch verlötet...
Aber perfektionist bin ich trotzdem, daher wird das ding am we geköpft, plangeschliffen und aufpoliert^^

Aber im ernst... Temps um die 60°C musste dir keine gedanken machen... So ab 80°C sollte man überlegen ev bissl bessere kühlung zu verwenden...

Für graka schonmal an ben peter oder n arctic kühler drauf gedacht?


----------



## doenerbrot (5. November 2014)

*AW: All in One WaKü oder Set?*

Was ist mit peter gemeint?
welchen arctic kühler meinst du genau, bin in sachen modifikation von Pc-Hardware nicht so gut.


----------



## Noxxphox (5. November 2014)

*AW: All in One WaKü oder Set?*

ka welcher peter oder arctic auf deine 290 passt... googel es einfach mal


----------



## LalalukaOC (6. November 2014)

*AW: All in One WaKü oder Set?*

Würde auch sagen das eine Wakü keinen Sinn machen würde 60°C sind Super wenn du nicht an der Taktschraube drehen willst würde ich nix aufrüsten.


----------



## Infin1ty (6. November 2014)

*AW: All in One WaKü oder Set?*

Bei WAKÜ gehts nicht um Sinn über Unsinn. Oder macht einer der Punkte für dich Sinn ?

1. Höheres OC möglich
2. Leiser als Luftkühlung (muss nicht stimmen, aber man kann die Lüfter langsamer laufen lassen als mit
ner Lukü und hat trotzdem bessere Temps bei entsprechenden Radis)
3. Optik

Das ist alles subjektiv, sinnvoll ist bei ner Wakü gar nichts. Auch mit
Luftkühlung kann man ein sehr leises System haben, und auch das starke OC
was mit WAKÜ möglich ist macht so gesehen keinen Sinn.

Das ist ein bisschen wie mit Tuning von Autos


----------



## Fox2010 (6. November 2014)

*AW: All in One WaKü oder Set?*

Naja wenn man sich die bewertungen so durchliest von dem fertig set was empfohlen wurde würd ich davon ganz schnell die finger lassen und eine gute leise wakü kostet auch richtig Geld und soviel besser wird seine Temp da nun auch nicht sein.  60c° sind doch ok, gescheite CPU kühler wie ein Noctua der auch gleich einen guten Lüfter dabei hat würd doch reichen auch für den Sommer.

Für das Geld würd ich lieber den AMD in Rente schicken und auf Intel umsteigen= wesentlich mehr Leistung wesentlich sinvoller als auf den Steinzeit AMD noch ne 300Euro teure Wakü zu knallen, die R9 290 langweilt sich doch eh ohne Mantle .


----------

